

My first gem – RubyRetriever, a ruby web crawler and file downloader - jgmmo
https://github.com/joenorton/rubyretriever

======
adam419
Looks nice.

There's an error on line 22 in fetchsitemap.rb.

You have a comma in

    
    
       self.write(@output,self.sitemap) if @output
    

which causes a wrong # of args error. Tried to merge the fix.

~~~
jgmmo
Oh man, that stinks. Just fixed this and put out a new release.

A lot of new releases going on over here.

